# Pain in shoulder. Injection site help!



## sebdiz (Oct 17, 2014)

This is my second pin ever..  My first was on my glute and pain went away today..  I went in and out with the injection.. ****ed up so expected it. <br />
<br />
This one was a cleaner pin..  Worked out 30 mins after.   Shoulders n arms and 7hrs later the pain in unbearable..  I can't move my arm to the side (think Lateral raises) <br />
<br />
I work and it's making my work really hard today keeping my arm still and typing..  Trying to use my left hand for everything. Is this normal?? I shot 1ml of to test e(250mg)<br />
<br />
I extracted to make sure I didn't hit a vein..  But the pain is horrible..  I don't think ima able to do chest tomorrow..  I feel a feverish too..  Damn I'm worried..  Hope I didn't **** shit up.. <br />
<br />
Please assist as to what I can do and where I could have gone wrong.  Any help is thankful. Long time browser first time poster<br/>


----------



## sebdiz (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry about the breaks..  Showed up like that when I pasted...  Update: I went to docs at the job and I told him it was a workout injury..  He gave some ice packs and pain meds and it feels much better..  Is there something I'm missing..  I'm pinning with a 25g 1' needle..  The pain was bad on my glute too it's gone today (3 days later)  is this normal for first time pins?


----------



## DF (Oct 17, 2014)

Could be virgin muscle or crappy gear.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 17, 2014)

trust me, it's normal...you will be fine


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2014)

Sounds pretty typical for a first cycle. Don't pin muscles you are about to go hit at the gym. That will aggravate the area.  But soreness is normal. The fever feeling is just the massive inflammatory response going on.  Ice it and take ibuprofen. But it is also important that you move it around some to flush the area out.


----------



## mickems (Oct 17, 2014)

there are plenty of good videos on youtube showing how to correctly inject muscles.


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 17, 2014)

I did my quad the first pin..
Didn't walk right for a week


----------



## sebdiz (Oct 18, 2014)

Man this is awful..  It's much better now..  I keep hearing it can be normal cause it's "virgin muscle"..  I will review YouTube vids to make sure I'm doing this right..  I really don't wanna have setbacks all 10 weeks..  Haven't even finished week 1


----------



## sebdiz (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm scared to even touch my thigh...


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 18, 2014)

Would you rather not be able to move your arm or walk with a limp? The quad injects are my favorite!!! Bigger muscles can handle more oil. Everyone has their spot but your gonna have some soar ass shoulders for a while if you keep pinning them lol


----------



## sebdiz (Oct 18, 2014)

Damn cobra ur right.  I will go off away from shoulder..  I could withstand the ass pain..


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 18, 2014)

fuuuuk the quad, shit crippled me for a full week....never again!!


----------



## sebdiz (Oct 18, 2014)

Where are ur spots Jenner?


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 19, 2014)

This is what we call PIP.. Normal as everyone said.
I will never pin in my quad -- eff that!! But, I have taken a freezing in my armpit and, i've gotten the mother of all needles -- epidural -- now, that's some fun ****ing pip!!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 19, 2014)

sebdiz said:


> Where are ur spots Jenner?



just started delts with slin pin, was only bad a couple times but a breeze now 

and glutes


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 19, 2014)

Jenner said:


> just started delts with slin pin, was only bad a couple times but a breeze now
> 
> and glutes


God I wish I could use slin pins. I am a lot leaner than usual right now but I don't have that thin bodybuilder skin or something.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 20, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> Would you rather not be able to move your arm or walk with a limp? The quad injects are my favorite!!! Bigger muscles can handle more oil. Everyone has their spot but your gonna have some soar ass shoulders for a while if you keep pinning them lol



This right here, if im doing a 3ml shot I hit quads (my favorite) smaller injects i go for shoulder. It helps if your shoulders are meaty... But yes this is def pip your describing it will get better as you go brother... Make sure you massage your injection site. Sometimes people say warm your gear up furst as well.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh p.s. I only use delts if I need to rotate due to frequent injections otherwise im all quads.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 20, 2014)

sebdiz said:


> Where are ur spots Jenner?



Jenn only has 1spot that needs 2be hitt.....


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> God I wish I could use slin pins. I am a lot leaner than usual right now but I don't have that thin bodybuilder skin or something.



I fuuking love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



TriniJuice said:


> Jenn only has 1spot that needs 2be hitt.....



you got that right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paolos (Oct 20, 2014)

Ventro, Quads and Delts in that order. The pain will go away just keep everything clean and yull be ok


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 20, 2014)

I would just stick to ur glutes every 3.5 days u should be tolerable. make sure you hit the upper outer quadrant draw an imaginary cross on your but and pin upper outer. Not to say you wont have PIP in the butt bud I have had times where I couldn't sit down had to roll out of bed b/c sitting up hurt so bad it just happens until you get used to it and even then you may have one of those pins but it wont bother you as bad you will be used to it

advil is your new friend bud advil and ice 

good luck

I may get shit for this but I like bigger pins too . I feel like if you go deeper in the muscle less pip. I use 22g 1.5 in my arse delts and quads no crippling pip at all . food for thought


----------



## regular (Oct 20, 2014)

ventrogluteal injections > *

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/8616-Safe-Injection-Techniques-From-BD


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

regular said:


> ventrogluteal injections > *
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/8616-Safe-Injection-Techniques-From-BD



A thousand times this.


----------

